# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Góp ý chống spam

## lekimhung

Chưa gì mà thấy giống spam quá http://cncprovn.com/@rum/showthread....&p=579#post579. Nên mình góp ý admin nên chèn Captcha khi thành viên gửi thông tin lên diẽn đàn. Mình đề xuất là dùng reCaptcha của google http://www.google.com/recaptcha.

----------


## CNC PRO

Cảm ơn bạn!
Đã tăng tính năng nhận diện người dùng khi gửi bài viết.

http://cncprovn.com/@rum/showthread.php?t=118

----------


## Lenamhai

Mỗi lần viết bài xong, mất thời gian nhập mã xác nhận quá

----------


## CKD

Hic hic.. tắt nó đi thì quá trời spam.

----------


## duonghoang

Admin chỉnh lại em hộp thư xí, em đọc ko hết @@



Sr spam, gửi admin cái hình ko biết lỗi gì.

----------


## Tuanlm

Dear admin

MÌnh thấy một số diễn đàn công nghệ có một quy định khi đăng ký thành viên mới. Họ bắt buộc thành viên muốn đăng ký phải được sự giới thiệu của ít nhất 1 member trong diễn đàn (Tham khảo Sonsviri.com). Điều này gây một chút trở ngại nhỏ cho các thành viên nhưng sẽ hiệu quả cho công việc quản lý, làm trong sạch diễn đàn. Một vài ý kiến thiển cận, mong mọi người chém nhẹ tay  :Smile:

----------


## minhtriet

Thật ra đơn giản nhất là đặt chế độ phải có ít nhất 1 post hợp lệ thì mới thành thành viên chính thức, còn thành viên mới khi post bài thì bài post sẽ nằm trong danh sách chờ, lúc nào Mod hay Admin duyệt thì mới hiện lên, làm như thế này rất hiệu quả vì đa số spammer đều là thành viên mới đăng ký cả!

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## anhxco

> Thật ra đơn giản nhất là đặt chế độ phải có ít nhất 1 post hợp lệ thì mới thành thành viên chính thức, còn thành viên mới khi post bài thì bài post sẽ nằm trong danh sách chờ, lúc nào Mod hay Admin duyệt thì mới hiện lên, làm như thế này rất hiệu quả vì đa số spammer đều là thành viên mới đăng ký cả!


đồng ý với bác, cái vụ người giới thiệu e nhớ hồi xưa là thằng gmail của google, sau này cũng bỏ à.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Thật ra đơn giản nhất là đặt chế độ phải có ít nhất 1 post hợp lệ thì mới thành thành viên chính thức, còn thành viên mới khi post bài thì bài post sẽ nằm trong danh sách chờ, lúc nào Mod hay Admin duyệt thì mới hiện lên, làm như thế này rất hiệu quả vì đa số spammer đều là thành viên mới đăng ký cả!


Điều này mình nghĩ tuy là tiện thật nhưng lại thêm việc cho admin. Vả lại muốn có một post hợp lệ thì ko có khó gì. Đôi khi chỉ cần viết vài ba chữ thì cũng có thể gọi là hợp lệ.

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Thật ra các góp ý của các bạn là những giải pháp cơ bản cho việc chống spam và rất hữu hiệu. Nhưng nó có một số nhược điểm.
- Thành viên mới.. không viết được bài cũng dễ chán, BQT không thể nào trực 24/24 để duyệt bài viết. Mà duyệt chậm thì các bạn là buồn & cũng chẵng hiểu lý do tại sao nên chán.
- Phải có thành viên giới thiệu.. thì cũng khó, vì nhiều thành viên biết tới ta là từ google, chưa biết ai ở diễn đàn thì làm thế nào mà giới thiệu?

Hiện tại diễn đàn cập nhật nhiều dịch vụ chống spam, tuy nhiên lượng spamer phát triển ngày càng nhiều nên khó mà chặn triệt để.
Nếu các bạn thấy spam.. có thể dùng nút cảnh báo bài viết vi phạm  để cảnh báo với BQT, ngoài ra không cần ý kiến gì vì sẽ làm loãng diễn đàn. BQT nhận được email thông báo và sẽ xử lý khi có thời gian.
Cũng vì thế mà một số bài viết của các bạn bị chặn & chờ duyệt một cách tự động. Mong các bạn thông cảm, BQT sẽ cố gắng lọc bài viết sớm nhất có thể.

Cám ơn các bạn đã quan tâm.
Chúc các bạn vui và không thấy phiền nếu thấy spam  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## vanlam1102

e thấy mấy diễn đàn khác, phải tham gia một thời gian ( từ lúc đăng ký ) mới đc bình luận, bình luận bao nhiêu cái thì mới được up bài viết. đành rằng là sẽ bất lợi cho thành viên nào cần gấp, nhưng e thiết nghĩ. vô diễn đàn, học hỏi trao dồi là chính, là học hỏi thì 1 2 ngày đâu thành vấn đề, chỉ có những người muốn kiếm lợi ngay ( quảng cáo ) thì mới ko chờ đợi dc.
thân hjhj. e góp ý nho nhỏ. chúc diễn đàn càng ngày càng phát triển.

----------


## minhtriet

> Chào các bạn!
> Thật ra các góp ý của các bạn là những giải pháp cơ bản cho việc chống spam và rất hữu hiệu. Nhưng nó có một số nhược điểm.
> - Thành viên mới.. không viết được bài cũng dễ chán, BQT không thể nào trực 24/24 để duyệt bài viết. Mà duyệt chậm thì các bạn là buồn & cũng chẵng hiểu lý do tại sao nên chán.
> - Phải có thành viên giới thiệu.. thì cũng khó, vì nhiều thành viên biết tới ta là từ google, chưa biết ai ở diễn đàn thì làm thế nào mà giới thiệu?
> 
> Hiện tại diễn đàn cập nhật nhiều dịch vụ chống spam, tuy nhiên lượng spamer phát triển ngày càng nhiều nên khó mà chặn triệt để.
> Nếu các bạn thấy spam.. có thể dùng nút cảnh báo bài viết vi phạm  để cảnh báo với BQT, ngoài ra không cần ý kiến gì vì sẽ làm loãng diễn đàn. BQT nhận được email thông báo và sẽ xử lý khi có thời gian.
> Cũng vì thế mà một số bài viết của các bạn bị chặn & chờ duyệt một cách tự động. Mong các bạn thông cảm, BQT sẽ cố gắng lọc bài viết sớm nhất có thể.
> 
> ...


Thật ra mình cũng quản lý 1 forum nhỏ, cũng đụng đủ thứ Bots và spam cho nên mình mới gợi ý cách đó vì mình thấy hiệu quả nhất.
Một thành viên mới đăng ký rồi post bài, nếu chờ trong vòng 1h bài post mới được duyệt thì có sao? Chả nhẽ forum ko có một vài mod để xen kẽ nhau khoảng 1h check 1 lần hay sao?
Forum hiện tại quy mô cũng còn nhỏ cho nên cách quản lý dù thủ công hay tự động gì cũng khỏe, nếu thiếu người tuyển 2-3 mod điều hành, bắt mấy người hay online nằm trong top Posts đó làm là ok nhất  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

át min ngủ nướng đây mà.

----------


## lekimhung

Mod tính toán sao cứ có 10 người báo vi phạm thì bài spam đó nó tự động ẩn đi, rồi kiểm duyệt sau. Nhiều khi chờ mod đi WC lâu quá nó spam tùm lum.

----------


## CNC PRO

@minhtriet
Vấn đề bạn góp ý mình hiểu rỏ. Nhưng vì nhiều lý do nên vẫn chưa chọn giải pháp này.
- BQT đang cân nhắc mời thêm một số thành viên làm MOD, nhưng là MOD cho các chuyên mục nhằm tăng tính chuyên môn. Việc này cũng nên xem xét cẩn thận nhằm tránh những vấn đề mà dđ kia đã mắc phải.

- Diễn đàn ta còn nhỏ.. thành viên cũng chưa bao nhiêu.. thì có bao nhiêu MOD là phù hợp?. Đây cũng là vấn đề nhạy cảm.. tránh tình trạng các thành viên thường online toàn là MOD, nhìn vào thấy toàn nick xanh nick đỏ thì không hay. Các bạn nghĩ sao nếu vào một khu vui chơi mà thấy toàn bọn mặc cảnh phục? Nếu vậy thà ở nhà tự sướng còn hơn (xin lỗi, mình đùa chút).

- BQT cũng như những thành viên khác.. đều có & phải chăm lo cho cuộc sống riêng của mình. Việc họ dành chút tâm sức để hổ trợ dđ đã là điều đáng quý và trân trọng. Đây là sự tự nguyện, vậy sao ta lại phải tăng áp lực làm khi áp đặt trách nhiệm online & xoá spam cho họ? Họ không thể nào online 24/24 để xử lý và làm hài lòng thành viên.

- BQT hiện chỉ đảm bảo xử lý tốt mọi việc sau 24h và đang tìm giải pháp hiệu quả hơn để giảm thời gian, nhưng không làm tăng gánh nặng cho MOD, không gây phiền hà thêm cho thành viên.

- Spam ngoài việc gây khó chịu cho thành viên thì về mặt kỹ thuật đều có yếu tố có lợi & có hại cho diễn đàn. Về phía thành viên.. BQT mong nhận được sự cảm thông. Khi gặp bài spam, nếu không nhấn nút cảnh báo thì cũng không nên bình luận thêm. Việc bình luận của các bạn phần nào cũng gây loãng diễn đàn cũng như gia tăng khối lượng công việc mà MOD phải xử lý.

- Lý do khác là.. diễn đàn ta còn rất nhỏ bé.. lượng thành viên còn rất ít. Do đó BQT cố gắng tạo điều kiện cho các thành viên mới tham gia vào diễn đàn.

@lekimhung
Cách của bạn cũng là 1 giải pháp hữu hiệu. Để thực hiện cần can thiệp vào source diễn đàn. Tuy nhiên theo thống kê thì chỉ có vài bạn cảnh báo Spam thôi.. chưa có bài spam nào nhận được 10 cảnh báo.

Trân trọng.

----------


## Diyodira

Chuẩn, cái này lạc hậu lắm rồi.

----------


## lekimhung

Thì mod cứ thông báo cho anh em biết có chức năng đó thì được mà. Hiện tại em thấy spam mà hổng có report vì em nghĩ mod đã xoá cái spam trước khi đọc được cái report của em rồi.

----------


## lekimhung

Mà có 5 người report thì ẩn cũng ok mà, khi nào mod kiểm duyệt lại nếu hổng phải spam thì show lại thôi.

----------


## CBNN

Em thấy đặc điểm của spammer là post thật lẹ , thật nhiều rồi biến mất , vậy mình , hạn chế thành viên mới đang ký 1 ngày chỉ post được 1 bài thôi , và có dấu báo cáo spam ngay dưới bài viết ,nếu spam bị thành viên báo cáo vài lân nick sẽ tự lock và xóa , vậy thành viên mới vẫn tham gia đc , Sau nam 7 , nữ 9 ngày mà không có báo cáo thì sẽ tự động được duyệt (đc viết bài , bỏ phần báo cáo spam). 
vậy chính thành viên sẽ  tham gia kiểm duyệt . khỏi phải đợi admin .

----------


## Tuấn

Mod không nhất thiết phải là một ai đó đâu Ác min, bác để vài người nhận các nick Mod1, Mod2, Mod3 chỉ có chức năng xóa xì pam hay dẹp loạn thì không có nick xanh nick đỏ trong các tồ píc ợ

----------


## CKD

> Mod không nhất thiết phải là một ai đó đâu Ác min, bác để vài người nhận các nick Mod1, Mod2, Mod3 chỉ có chức năng xóa xì pam hay dẹp loạn thì không có nick xanh nick đỏ trong các tồ píc ợ


Nghĩ việc này không ổn tí nào.
- MOD mà được phép xóa bài thì đẳng cấp là S-MOD.
- Mà xóa được bài spam thì xóa được bài của thành viên khác.
Vậy nên S-MOD phải là người nào được xác nhận, để có rủi ro gì thì còn quy trách nhiệm chứ, dùng lẫn lộn thì sao biết được lúc đó.. MOD thực nào đang làm việc?

----------


## Tuấn

> Nghĩ việc này không ổn tí nào.
> - MOD mà được phép xóa bài thì đẳng cấp là S-MOD.
> - Mà xóa được bài spam thì xóa được bài của thành viên khác.
> Vậy nên S-MOD phải là người nào được xác nhận, để có rủi ro gì thì còn quy trách nhiệm chứ, dùng lẫn lộn thì sao biết được lúc đó.. MOD thực nào đang làm việc?


Dạ cũng giống như bây giờ thôi bác, ví dụ em không biết Ét min là bác nào và chỉ biết hay đoán bác ấy là một thành viên diễn đàn, bình thường thì bác ấy đăng nhập nick khác như mọi thành viên khác, cũng bàn về chiên môn hay tham gia chém gió với mọi người, chỉ lúc ra thông báo mang tính chất nghiêm túc của diễn đàn hay nhắc nhở, giải quyết mâu thuẫn giữa các thành viên ( nếu có ) thì bác ấy mới dùng nick Ét min ợ.

Các nick Mod 1,2,3,4... cũng vậy, do Ét min trao quyền và chịu trách nhiệm trước ban quản trị dd ạ. Nhiều người giúp thì các vụ xì pam sẽ được dọn nhanh hơn ạ

----------

